# Models by "Le Gang"



## waroff (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year!!!

Today, it's the first day for 

"Le Gang" 

We hope that you will like it


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2010)

"H-75 (auteur: Gaët la bëte)" TRES BIEN!!!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Jan 1, 2010)

Boy I checked out the top three builders on the list and some seriously nice work  and the underwater dio of the diver on the wreck is fantastic.You got my french working alittle been 12 years since I studied or used  Cheers Kevin


----------



## Maglar (Jan 3, 2010)

J'aime le Curtiss H-75 sous l'eau. Tres magnifique et ne banal pas!

4 years of french.. I got the gist of the articles


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Didn't understand a word, but that was some beautiful builds to say the least! Fantastic work!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2010)

There are indeed some beautiful models there - well done to all! I also found it very easy to read and understand the text and descriptions ...... I saw the 'Translate' button at the top right of the screen!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2010)

I didn't!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2010)

Airframes said:


> I saw the 'Translate' button at the top right of the screen!!!



Sure, do it the easy way!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 4, 2010)

Oui, certainement!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2010)

VG-60 looked nice. Perhaps a bit optimistic in design, but well executed model.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2010)

Terry cheated!!! hahaha

I didn't see it either Jan. 

Some extremely nice models on that site.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2010)

Really nice stuff there!


----------



## A4K (Jan 5, 2010)

Some great models there! Well done to all!


----------



## DBII (Jan 25, 2010)

I loved the prototypes link.

DBII


----------

